# Help with Vault Project, Hip Roof



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

You are proposing something that is very ambitious. The loads must be calculated to determine if what you propose will actually work. Only a structural engineer can give you the answers you seek.
Please let us know how the project goes.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I couldn't follow you.
But maybe...
Just cut the joists off flush.
Frame walls the rest of the way up, nailing the studs to the sides of the joists, and up to top plates that you have nailed to the rafters that you have put blocking in between for drywall backing and to nail your pony walls to.
Use 2x6 studs so you can get r-21 or whatever it is in your news walls.
Put R-30 in the rafters.
Put drywall nailers wherever needed.

(If you nail a 2x4 over the joists before cutting, they won't be bouncing around, popping drywall nails in the other rooms, and when you nail your studs alongside them).

(This is all if I understand what you are trying to do).


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It may be faster, cheaper less time to just build a new house with the roof lines for some reason you think you need then to go that route.
Your house will be next to impossible to live in this house while all this is going on.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

joecaption said:


> It may be faster, cheaper less time to just build a new house with the roof lines for some reason you think you need then to go that route.
> Your house will be next to impossible to live in this house while all this is going on.


What are you talking about?
Am I missing something? Isn't he just "vaulting" his bathroom up to the existing rafters? One day, another for sheetrock?


----------



## stingrayguy (Jan 15, 2012)

sixeightten said:


> You are proposing something that is very ambitious. The loads must be calculated to determine if what you propose will actually work. Only a structural engineer can give you the answers you seek.
> Please let us know how the project goes.


I do have a call into a local structural engineer, I will let you know how that works out, I was just thinking that there shouldnt be much load on this small about of material I wanted to remove.



titanoman said:


> I couldn't follow you.
> But maybe...
> Just cut the joists off flush.
> Frame walls the rest of the way up, nailing the studs to the sides of the joists, and up to top plates that you have nailed to the rafters that you have put blocking in between for drywall backing and to nail your pony walls to.
> ...





joecaption said:


> It may be faster, cheaper less time to just build a new house with the roof lines for some reason you think you need then to go that route.
> Your house will be next to impossible to live in this house while all this is going on.


 Im only trying to bring the ceiling up to give the room some more space... Im installing 2 skylights, and I would rather not have to box the skylights out. more of a flush look I'm going for.



titanoman said:


> What are you talking about?
> Am I missing something? Isn't he just "vaulting" his bathroom up to the existing rafters? One day, another for sheetrock?


 yes sir!

And... to explain a little more, The vault is going to start from my outside wall and angle up to the end of the room, witch will bring my ceiling up about 30". If you look at the 4th picture I uploaded of my roof 2x8s, that's where I plan to screw my drywall to. Simply going to drywall the roof line, with proper venting and insulation of course... follow me now?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

stingrayguy said:


> I do have a call into a local structural engineer, I will let you know how that works out, I was just thinking that there shouldnt be much load on this small about of material I wanted to remove.
> 
> Im only trying to bring the ceiling up to give the room some more space... Im installing 2 skylights, and I would rather not have to box the skylights out. more of a flush look I'm going for.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Pretty simple.


----------



## stingrayguy (Jan 15, 2012)

And the project is a GO! I had a local structural engineer out today, I will have my drawings tomorrow and can continue working. I will update with photos tomorrow


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I knew you could do it.
He probably just told you that you need to double up any rafters that you need to head out for the skylights and build the walls like I said?


----------



## stingrayguy (Jan 15, 2012)

titanoman said:


> I knew you could do it.
> He probably just told you that you need to double up any rafters that you need to head out for the skylights and build the walls like I said?


 
He told me a few things before he left.. Talking about building a knee wall in the center, around the joist's I remove, and to box in the cut area.. So I have to build a 8' long 36" tall wall.. and I will need 4 2x8s to double up the area.. I will have the drawing tomorrow.


----------

